# My Drawing



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I was in the drawing mood the other day, so i looked up crowntail bettas on google images.
I came up with this guy :-D 
http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/crowntailmale.jpg
and the pic i drew of him


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks I'm the artist of the family lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How cool to be able to draw like that!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very nicely done! :-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Whoa, awesome!! xD I envy you artists and your ability to draw such awesome things!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

good good. ^^

maybe i'll sketch him out later too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

really nice. It made me LOL bc most of my class notes have margins filled with pics of my bettas drawn from day dreams


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WoW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it looks soooo real.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Better than I can draw!!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

good job


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's great! I stopped drawing a while ago because I was so busy with school and work but I'm hoping to start back up again soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I always liked to draw but was never any good at it.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love photography and drawing. It runs heavily on my dads side of the family. I can't paint worth crap though.lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had art in high school and really enjoyed it but my artwork was horrible!! lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol Hey, if you love what you're doing, who cares how good it comes out?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

lol thanks guys  none of my family can draw like i can(at least i dont think they can lol)


----------

